# Tiger



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guy's, This may be different here but normal elsewhere. This is a swimmer that I built "Saltwater Style". Figured Maple spun on a lathe, wire through stainless construction, hand made stainless lip, glass eye's, and paint inspired by Black Talon.

Douglas


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

row looks killer, to me its a salt water plug done in a walleye pattern, B T can and will inspire any one who wants to paint like a pro, no fear for me, my powers of simplicity will ward off his infectious paint disease, lmao

Etch


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

love the natural wood Douglas


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

It looks great, love the stained wood stuff myself! Very nice use of color too, I'm sure you were tempted to keep painting, but less is more sometimes.

I was at a show today, and they had a booth with handmade lures. They had a few that were just wood, the lady said it was plywood...She corrected herself after the astonished look I gave her, and said it was layered. Sure were pretty.


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

hey i remember that one very nice, the eyes on it are killer


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug that looks great. Figured maple is the best! I had never thought using it for the lures. What a great idea. 

Sterling, interesting about the plywood. I played around with some russian baltic birch plywood last year. It was 12 layer material. It worked ok.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice Doug.....Bring on the Stripers!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, its hard to believe that is from a piece of wood! 

Super clean work as always, Douglas. 

More please.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful bait, love the natural wood and your eye treatment.


----------

